# Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo  ! Karpfen im Raubfischforum? Ja, weil beim Gufi-Angeln gefangen!  :vik: 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gestern war ich mal wieder mit dem Gummifisch unterwegs... Eigentlich wie immer keine Zeit, das Büro voll mit Arbeit, wollte ich aber doch mal für 2 Stunden ans Wasser zur Entspannung. Eventuell lässt sich ja der eine oder andere Esox zum Landgang überreden? |rolleyes

[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]An einem Vereinssee (Großer Noltesee bei Langenselbold) wollte ich mit dem Gummifisch auf Hecht. Schon bald nachdem ich am See angekommen war hatte ich einen sehr kräftigen Kontakt in Grundnähe, der aber nach kurzer Flucht vom Haken abkam. Ich denke mal, das ich dabei einen Karpfen in Grundnähe gehakt habe. [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kurz darauf konnte ich auf einen Kopyto einen etwa 65cm langen Hecht landen. Ihm folgten in der Folge noch 2 Kollegen von etwa 45 bzw. 60cm, so das ich insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit dem Tagesergebnis war.  :vik: 

Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto – es begann langsam zu dämmern – habe ich mich dann aber entschieden, an der Stelle, die den ersten Hecht des Tages brachte, noch ein paar Würfe zu machen, da ich hier noch 2 Fehlbisse hatte, von denen einer den Schwanz des Gufis geklaut hatte. 
[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach einigen Würfen, ich wollte eigentlich schon abbbrechen, kam es dann aber ganz anders...[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kurz nach dem Auswurf, direkt nach dem ersten Anziehen ein Kontakt, Anschlag und dann ein harter Widerstand… ;+

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach einem kurzen Moment setzt der Fisch zu einer Flucht an, und was für eine! Die VHF 75 biegt sich bis weit ins Handteil, die Twinpower schreit und die Geflochtene läuft von der doch recht stramm eingestellten Bremse ab. Aber in was für einer Geschwindigkeit! Der Fisch zieht wie ungebremst Schnur ab, als ob es nichts wäre! Ich habe keine Chance den Fisch zu steuern geschweige denn zu stoppen, und so zieht der Fisch seitlich, die Schnur schneidet durch die Äste der überhängenden Bäume neben mir. Hoffentlich verhängt sich da nichts... Aber nach etwa 80, 90 Metern (geschätzt) wird der Fisch langsamer und kommt zum stehen! 

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]OK, so weit so gut. Ich beginne zu pumpen, und der Fisch kommt widerwillig näher. Interessanterweise bleibt das die einzige Flucht während des gesamten Drills, aber die hat es in sich gehabt! Ich kann den Fisch Stück um Stück näher zu mir pumpen. Es ist klar das bei dieser Gegenwehr wohl nur ein Wels oder ein Karpfen in Frage kommen. Letztes Jahr hat in diesem Bereich ein Angler einen Marmorkarpfen von 1,30m und 92 Pfund gefangen. Ist das hier etwa auch ein Fisch in dieser Größenklasse??? ;+

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Etwa 10 Meter vor dem Ufer kommt der Fisch das erste mal an die Oberfläche, und ich kann ihn anhand der typischen Flossen klar als Marmorkarpfen identifizieren. Aber was für einer! Auf den ersten Blick würde ich ihn durchaus der oben genannten Größenklasse zurechnen! Ich bin immer noch alleine am Wasser, und mein Kescher ist reichlich klein für dieses Monster! Der Kescher ist OK für Fische bis 70 oder 80cm, größere Hechte lande ich normalerweise mit dem Landehandschuh, der mir hier aber wohl eher nicht hilft… Langsam kann ich den Fisch in Richtung des Netzes dirigieren, und ihn mit dem Kopf hineinbugsieren. Aber eben höchstens mit der Hälfte des Körpers! #q

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was für ein Fisch! Ich kann es kaum glauben wie groß dieser Marmorkarpfen ist! Ein wirklich riesiger Fisch, ich drücke ihn so weit es geht in den Kescher und hebe ihn aus dem Wasser. Stop! So war der Plan, aber ich bekomme den Fisch nicht hoch! Im Endeffekt müsste ich den Fisch mehr den Hang hoch schleifen als tragen, er ist einfach zu schwer! Der Kescher ist natürlich hin, aber am Netz hebe ich so gut es geht an. Jetzt liegt er da, was nun? Sofort zu sehen: Der Fisch ist länger als die teilung der 2,70er Rute... Schnell mache ich ein paar Fotos mit dem Handy, Schei.ß-Qualität, aber egal… :vik:

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich halte nix davon solch einen Fisch nur für einen Hitparaden-Eintrag abzuschlagen, aber ein gescheites Foto und genaue Maße hätte ich schon gerne. Also befördere ich den Fisch im Netz ganz zurück ins Wasser und benachrichtige ein paar Kollegen, von denen sich dann auch sofort einer auf den Weg ans Wasser macht. Als er ankommt – es ist jetzt inzwischen komplett dunkel - und wir den Fisch mit vereinten Kräften an Land befördern messen wir gigantische 140cm! Eine Waage in dieser Größenordnung haben wir nicht greifbar, allerdings schätzen wir den Fisch auf etwa 100 Pfund. Wir sind beide körperliche Arbeit gewohnt und können schwer heben, aber das ist ein richtiger Brocken!  :vik:

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hier jetzt die Fotos, leider keine besondere Qualität, waren eben Handy-Pix, und es war dunkel! Aber ich hoffe die Größe kommt trotzdem halbwegs raus… Gescheit hochheben und präsentieren war da nicht mehr, und vorhalten habe ich leider nicht mehr geschafft! #d


[/FONT] 























​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach den Fotos schwimmt der Fisch sofort ohne erkennbare Probleme weg, mal sehen ob ich ihn noch mal zu Gesicht bekomme, eventuell dann mit 1,50? |rolleyes:k|rolleyes

[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Falls es interessiert:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]

Rute:                                    Harrison VHF 30 – 75[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Rolle:          Shimano Twinpower MG 4000[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Schnur:               Gigafish Powerline 0,14[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Vorfach:       Flexonit 0,27mm[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Köder:                          Kopyto 4“ Klar-Glitter[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]

Drilldauer:     ca. 10 – 15 minuten (Ja, so kurz, ich bin im Nachhinein auch erstaunt!) |supergri


[/FONT]     [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CU Stefan[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]

Edit: Hier mal noch 2 Bilder:







[/FONT]


----------



## Ranger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Stefan Petri Heil! Das ist ja der Hammer, so einen Drill möchte ich auch haben!!!

Hat Er gebissen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

wasn vieh....
Den mit dem Kescherchen landen zu können - Reschpekt!


----------



## Fenris (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo Stefan,
Glückwunsch zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Fang! 
Auch wenn ich eigentlich eher für eine Entnahme von Gras-, Marmor- und Silberkarpfen aus unseren Gewässern bin.
Gruß Tobias


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri zu diesem brocken! schöner bericht!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



Ranger schrieb:


> Hat Er gebissen???




Nein, muss man klar sagen.

Sorry, hätte ich erwähnen sollen. Aber by the way: Haben das marmors wenn man sie mit Kunstköder fängt überhaupt? Ich habe es noch nie gesehen, nur in den Rekordlisten die Fische haben alle gebissen...

Aber dann noch den Haken ins Maul hängen fürs Foto?


Ich habe ihn ganz klar gehakt. Ohne Absicht, aber es ist passiert.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

geiler Fang !!!  #r
sonen Drill hätte ich ja auch mal gerne .... :k
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!


----------



## ivo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri Stefan.:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wasn vieh....
> Den mit dem Kescherchen landen zu können - Reschpekt!



Der Kescher hat 75cm "Spannweite"! Für die mesiten Hechte OK, die Großen nehme ich wie gesagt mit Handschuh.

So klein finde ich den garnicht, nur halt in Relation zu diesem Fisch... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



> So klein finde ich den garnicht, nur halt in Relation zu diesem Fisch...


Stimmt auch wieder..


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Riesen Glückwunsch - man, was ein Hammerteil!!! :k
Der Drill war bestimmt geil... :m


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn ganz klar gehakt. Ohne Absicht, aber es ist passiert.


Meinen größten Respekt vor diesem Statement. Es ist genau wie Du es schreibst  - die meisten Angler häztten den Fisch natürlich nicht gehakt! Umso mehr weiß ich eine ehrliche Antwort diesbezüglich zu schätzen!!! #r


----------



## LUKA$ (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

|bigeyes|bigeyesWOW was ein Fisch dickes Petri Heil auch von mir....:m:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Dickes Petri ...

15 Minuten Drill ist für die Jahreszeit und das kalte Wasser eigentlich schön lange ...


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nein, muss man klar sagen.
> 
> Sorry, hätte ich erwähnen sollen. Aber by the way: Haben das marmors wenn man sie mit Kunstköder fängt überhaupt? Ich habe es noch nie gesehen, nur in den Rekordlisten die Fische haben alle gebissen...
> 
> ...


 

Ein dickes Petri Heil für diesen Hammerfisch u. Respekt :m für diese Aussage!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Holger (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Was eine Granate ! #6
Und ein spitzenmäßiger Bericht dazu ! #6

Ein ganz dickes Petri zu diesem Monstrum ! Schön sind die Marmorkarpfen ja nicht, aber groß und kräftig. |rolleyes


Staunende Grüße aus Ostfriesland....|bigeyes|bigeyes |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Moin Moin....

großes Petri !!!!

MfG
JerkerHH:vik:


----------



## bacalo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo Stefan,

Klasse Bericht!

Herzliches Petri zu diesem Koloss.


Das fängt ja gut an (das Angeljahr#6).


Gruß
Peter


----------



## bazawe (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri zu dem Dickschiff, muß ein hammermäßiger Drill gewesen sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Davon kannst Du ausgehen! #6

Kein schöner Fisch, aber ein geiler Drill! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo Stefan!
Petri zu dem Hammerfisch!
Was für ein Monster!
Und ein super spannender Bericht!
Hoffentlich fängst du ihn wieder,um nochmals solch ein Bericht zu schreiben!
mfg Andy


----------



## flori66 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Alter, was für ein riesen Hammerteil. Wenn ich so ein Vieh dran hätte, hätt ich Angst um mein Tackle.
Aber mit dem Fisch kannste ja jetzt auch beim MAD Wettkampf mitmachen.
Riesendickes Petri zu dem Traumfisch.


----------



## Benny1982 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri auch von mir zum mortz Gerät!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri Heil, Stefan! #6

Am besten gefällt mir das Foto mit dem halben Fisch im Kescher. :m
Das ist mal wieder die Motivation es doch beinhart weiter zu tun, wenn man sich anfängt über das Mitschleppen eines großes Trums zu ärgern.


----------



## rob (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

petri ein toller fang!!
ist sicher abgegangen:m
wo hast du ihn den gehakt?am schwanz?:q
lg rob


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



rob schrieb:


> petri ein toller fang!!
> ist sicher abgegangen:m
> wo hast du ihn den gehakt?am schwanz?:q
> lg rob



Keine Ahnung, im Kescher hing der Haken frei rum bzw. im Netz...

Der Fisch kam aber breitseite Richtung Kescher, würde also vom Bauch- oder Rückenbereich ausgehen. Habe ich in dem Moment aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau drauf geachtet, hatte genug Mühe den Fisch irgendwie im netz unterzubringen... :m


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri zum Klasse fisch hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht den zu drillen...und das gleich am Anfang des Jahres:m
Auch ein schöner Bericht und ehrlich das du zugibst ihn gehakt zu haben#6


----------



## zanderzone (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Moin! 
Geile Sache!!! Glückwunsch zum Kaulbarsch ;-)

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



> Geile Sache!!! Glückwunsch zum Kaulbarsch ;-)


Der war gut ))


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

*PETRI!!!! #6*


----------



## Big Fins (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Super riesen Petri, toller Fisch. Deine Einstellung ihn nicht für eine Hitparade hinzuraffen verdient Anerkennung. #6


----------



## Pike`nFly (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

HI Stefan auch von mir ein  dickes Petri! 

Und eine gute Entscheidung ihm die Freiheit wieder zu schenken!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri Heil!

So einen Bullen per Breitseite zu drillen- geile Nummer! :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Danke für all eure Petries!!!#6

War wirklich ein toller Drill, ein einmaliger Fisch und ein super Erlebnis!


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Ein Wahnsinnsteil! Fettes Petri auch von mir!


----------



## magic feeder (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

fettes petri heil........hast glück gehabt dass der brummer keine torpedos abgeschossen hat


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Was für ein Gerät!!! Respekt!!!

Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



flori66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ein Vieh dran hätte, hätt ich Angst um mein Tackle.
> Aber mit dem Fisch kannste ja jetzt auch beim MAD Wettkampf mitmachen.



Jetzt muss ich den anderen nurnoch klarmachen was das für ein Fisch ist, damit er in die Wertung kommt...

Hecht? Falsche Zeichnung... #d

Waller? Zu Klein, da fängt rainer wieder was größeres... #d

Zander? Das könnte man versuchen...  |bigeyes#h

Glaube eher nicht, es sei denn das robert noch eine zusätzliche Rubrik eröffnet? Bei "Friedfisch mit der Harrison" wäre ich wohl vorne mit dabei...


----------



## flasche (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Fetts Petri zum dem Fisch


----------



## Malte (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Also ich glaube nicht das der Fisch 1,40m hat! 
Und hundert Pfund???
Nie im leben!!!




|supergri


Petri auch von mir
#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri Heil! 

Was für ein Kaliber

mfg Flo


----------



## Case (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



Malte schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das der Fisch 1,40m hat!
> Und hundert Pfund???
> Nie im leben!!!
> 
> ...



Der ist bestimmt weit vorgehalten..:q

Petri zum Fang. 
Muss das ein Drill gewesen sein.So ein Trümmer, und dann noch seitlich...Respekt.#6

Case


----------



## moped (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Jawoll Stefan,

kräftiges Petri auch von mir! 

Ich hab mich ja gestern am Telefon schon über die ganze Story (Kescher hinüber usw.) abgerissen vor Lachen, aber jetzt wo ich diese affengeilen Fotos gesehen hab, bin ich nochmal fast zusammengebrochen!!!!!

Der Kescher schaut aus wie so ein Aquarien-Kescherchen!|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Gruß,
Jürgen

P.S. ......einen Tag zuvor noch über solche Ungetüme diskutiert, gell|bigeyes!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



moped schrieb:


> Jawoll Stefan,
> 
> kräftiges Petri auch von mir!
> 
> ...



Genau, Dienstag abend haben wir noch drüber gesprochen das in dem Tümpel Riesen-Marmorkarpfen schwimmen, und am Tag drauf so ein Vieh... Einfach geil!

Hier mal noch 2 Fotos:















PS: Wenn ich auf den Fotos etwas unentspannt ausschaue hat das einen etwa 1,40 Meter langen Grund...​


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu dem Brummer:vik:
Feiner Bericht, feine Einstellung....Respeckt#h
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Na, also, wenn man die Finger mit etwa 2-3 cm annimmt dann kann man ja beim besten Willen nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass...











...der Fisch gerade mal 14 ...............Dezimeter lang ist und keinen Millimeter mehr! Petri zu dem Urviech!


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri zu diesem "Wasserschweinchen" !
Die Experten sitzen jahrelang mit gedippten Boilies und allen erdenklichen Wundermitteln um den "Genossen" zu überlisten
und Du wirfst aus und holst ihn rein  #h Super!
Auch ein Dank für Deinen lesenswerten Bericht.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Tombreiner (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

auch von mir ein dickes petri


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri auch von mir.Respekt und Hut ab#6
Gruß Uwe#h


----------



## ESOX61 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

super nummer was ein hammer respeckt


----------



## Fischlaus (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

PETRI !

Respekt für Deine ehrliche Aussage über`s Hacken!

DU bist ein Mann mit BIG BALLS, dies wird Dir hoffentlich weiterhin mit Angelglück honoriert.

Weiter so!


----------



## *luckyluke* (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

gaaaaaanz dickes petri!!!!
Wenn du das so richtig drauf hast mit kunstköder übern rücken ziehen da komm doch einfach mal an den Quitzdorfer stausee#:.!!


----------



## Angelschreiner (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Wahnsinns Teil!

Petri zum Fang

Gruß Angelschreiner


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

dickes Petri zu den Süsswasserwalhai !!!


----------



## bärchen (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo Schleien-Stefan,

erstmal dickes Lob für deinen tollen Fang !
Finde es auch gut, daß du ihn wieder hast schwimmen lassen, da kann er für ordentlich Nachkommen sorgen.
Viele hätten den fisch sicherlich, einfach getötet nur z.B. für eine Präperation etc. Gute Entscheidung von dir. Das nenn ich Sportsgeist!


----------



## taxel (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



bärchen schrieb:


> Hallo Schleien-Stefan,
> 
> erstmal dickes Lob für deinen tollen Fang !
> Finde es auch gut, daß du ihn wieder hast schwimmen lassen, da kann er für ordentlich Nachkommen sorgen.
> Viele hätten den fisch sicherlich, einfach getötet nur z.B. für eine Präperation etc. Gute Entscheidung von dir. Das nenn ich Sportsgeist!



Hallo Bärchen,

nur so zur Info: Marmorkarpfen vermehren sich in unseren Breiten nicht. Denen ist es hier zu kalt. Das funktioniert hier nur in der Fischzucht.

@ Stefan: Dickes Petri zu dem Brocken!

Gruß

Axel


----------



## AndreasB (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri.

Den Tag wirst Du im Leben nicht vergessen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hab mit Stefans Einverständnis mal ein paar Bilder nachbearbeitet. Denke, so kann man den Riesenfisch besser erkennen.

Ralf


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Zunächst möchte ich mal ein herzliches Petri Heil wünschen,zu diesem besonderen Fang!
Dann habe ich noch eine Frage,hat jemand oder auch der Fänger eine Erklärung,wieso
der Fisch so eine große Blutunterlaufene Stelle am Bauch hat.Kommt das vom Haken,oder
vom Kescher,vielleicht von der Schnur?
Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden,ich möchte hier in keinster Weise den Fang schlecht reden.Ich wundere mich eigentlich,warum das noch von niemandem angesprochen wurde.So was hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Ist aber dennoch ein beeindruckender Fisch!

Taxidermist


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dann habe ich noch eine Frage,hat jemand oder auch der Fänger eine Erklärung,wieso
> der Fisch so eine große Blutunterlaufene Stelle am Bauch hat.


Defakto scheint das bei großen Marmorkarpfen sogar relativ häufig der Fall zu sein... warum auch immer! #c
Auch bei sehr großen Brassen und auch bei Schuppenkarpfen hab ich dies Phänomen schon beobachtet.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

@FoolishFarmer,Das heißt,dass es nicht unmittelbar mit dem Fang zu tun haben muss?
Könnte also auch eine Krankheit sein,oder weil sie ihren Laich nicht los werden?

Taxidermist


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo!

Das habe ich mich natürlich auch schon gefragt... |kopfkrat

Um es klar zu sagen: Der Fisch hat NICHT geblutet!

Die Stelle war rot, aber es war kein Blut oder eine äusserliche Verletzung zu erkennen! Den Haken schließe ich als Ursache mal aus, dafür scheint mir die Stelle deutlich zu groß!

Ich hatte vermutet das der Fisch eventuell im Drill über den Boden oder an Hindernissen entlang geschleift ist? Könnte das eine Erklärung sein? Habe es aber auch schon bei kleineren Exemplaren gesehen, die nicht mit der Angel gefangen wurden. Als wir einen Vereinssee abgelassen haben waren einige Fische (Marmor) mit solchen "Verletzungen", kann es mir also nicht wirklich erklären? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

CU SS

PS: Frage ist legitim, kein Thema! #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Servus,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> @FoolishFarmer,Das heißt,dass es nicht unmittelbar mit dem Fang zu tun haben muss?


Ja, genau das meinte ich!


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Könnte also auch eine Krankheit sein,oder weil sie ihren Laich nicht los werden?


Pure Spekulation. Das kann genausoviel Gründe haben wie Zufall sein...
Ich habe es nur, wie schon gesagt, bereits öfter gesehen... auch an anderen Fischen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

@SchleienStefan,Danke für den Versuch einer Antwort,das könnte natürlich auch sein,
das der Fisch im Drill irgendwo über den Boden gerutscht ist und sich auf die Art verletzt
hat.Endgültig wird das wohl nicht zu klären sein.
Es freut mich das du nicht empfindlich auf meine Frage reagiert hast,ich hab lange überlegt,ob ich die überhaupt stellen soll!

Taxidermist


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es freut mich das du nicht empfindlich auf meine Frage reagiert hast,ich hab lange überlegt,ob ich die überhaupt stellen soll!
> 
> Taxidermist



Wenn das der Fall wäre hätte ich gesagt de fisch hat den Gufi voll inhaliert! Ist klar, ich hake doch keinen Fisch!

Sorry, aber ehrlich sollte man hier doch bleiben...

Oder ich muss öfter in die Mucki-Bude, dann kann ich das nächste mal vorhalten und den Fisch für 1,80 verkaufen! :m


----------



## Angler1968 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Glückwunsch. Super Fisch


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Stefan, dickes Petri zu dem Riesen!! 

Ich kann das Erlebnis gut nachfühlen aber meiner war da doch ne Ecke kleiner mit seinen 125 cm siehe Bericht. Meiner war übrigens auch außen an der Rückenflosse gehakt und hatte ebenfalls diese roten Stellen, wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass dies erst nach dem Fang passiert ist, da es genau die Seite war, auf der der Fisch lag, als ich ihn im Kescher die Böschung hinauf getragen habe und beim Fang war der Fisch noch ohne  sichtbare Verletzung oder blutige Stellen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

...wahrscheinlich ne Art "Blauer Fleck"...durch sein eigenes Gewicht...
...ist ja bei Walen ähnlich...nur die ersticken dann...
...Fische sind halt nicht fürs liegen gemacht...


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Erstmal Perti Heil Stefan. 

Mit anderen Worten sind (bzw. können es sein) das Blutergüsse vom eigenen Gewicht?


Edit: stefanwitteborg war schneller


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Was mich hier schwer beeindruckt ist 

1.) die Ehrlichkeit des Fängers
2.) eine " kritische " Frage ordentlich formuliert wurde
3.) darauf ganz unaufgeregt geantwortet wurde

Geht doch #6

So macht es Spass über einen Fang zu diskutieren.

Ralf


----------



## bassking (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri zum Fang...super, dass Du gesagt hast, wo der Fisch wirklich gehakt war...RESPEKT !!!

Bassking.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hi, 

Da gibts nur eins: Gratulation!! Das zu die Anerkennung diesen Fisch mit so einer Angelchen bezwungen zu haben.
 Eine Variante noch zu der blutigen Stelle. Hab da mein Nachbar gefragt(ehemaliger Fischer). Kann gut sein das sich der Fisch mit den eigenen Gräten gestochen hat. Da diese ohne den nötigen Auftrieb das eingene Körpergewicht nicht nicht tragen können.Allerdings müßte in diesem Fall der Fisch vor der Landung noch normal ausgesehen haben.....................


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

@Gunnar,Das könnte durchaus der Grund sein,vor allem wenn man die Masse des Fischs
berücksichtigt.Das man sich den Fisch vor der Landung so genau anschaut,ist ja eher
unwahrscheinlich,da man in solch einer Situation wahrscheinlich zu sehr damit beschäftigt
ist den Fisch erst mal,in den hier viel zu kleinen Kescher zu kriegen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hi Jürgen,


> Das man sich den Fisch vor der Landung so genau anschaut,ist ja eher
> unwahrscheinlich,


Wat bist du denn fürn Angler?? Ich seh mir den Fisch immer vorher an.Schon bevor ich zum See fahr mach ich das.....................


> da man in solch einer Situation wahrscheinlich zu sehr damit beschäftigt
> ist den Fisch erst mal,in den hier viel zu kleinen Kescher zu kriegen.


In dieser gesamten Situartion hätte mancher Mühe die Hose trocken und sauber zu halten als auf die Farbe vom Fisch zu achten.


----------



## diecki (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

#r Stefan  Herzlichen Glückwunsch für diesen DickenHammer:vik:liede Grüße von Diecki#g|laola:


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Ein super Bericht und sehr gute Statements von allen Seiten.#6#6

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Gigantenteil|wavey:


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Moin Moin
Dickes Petri Heil auch von mir.#6#6
und Ich bin überhaubt nicht neidisch#q#q

Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Muschel-Michel (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Mächtiges Petri|wavey:#6da traut man sich ja gar nicht die eigenen fänge zu posten#d


klaaaaasse#r|good:


gruss Micha|wavey:


----------



## Luigi 01 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

|bigeyes|bigeyesWas für ein BROCKEN|bigeyes|bigeyes




#r*Herzlichen Glückwunsch#r*


Kasse Bericht!#6


----------



## Fischer-Dudl (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

_ Dickes Petri Heil für diesen Fang und den Bericht. #r

Gruß Fischer-Dudl.
_​


----------



## ehsi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

super glückwunsch ---ich wäre wegelaufen   grins       gruss aus segeberg


----------



## einsamer angler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Von mir auch ein DICKES Petri Heil zu deinem super Fisch:m

Und meinen Respekt hast du zu dem auch noch dein Bericht ist so Genial geschrieben 
das man das Gefühl hat selbst dabei gewesen zu sein
TOP

VG Michele#h


----------



## prinz1 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo

klasse Fisch ist das.
Petri Heil auch von mir.
Glückwunsch!!!!!

der prinz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Noch mal Danke für all eure Petries!

momentan stehen die in diesem Seeabschnitt wohl gestapelt, hatte am Samstag wieder einen Kontakt, aber nach 10 - 15 Metern war er dann ab...

Besser so, mir tut heute noch die Schulter weh... 

CU Stefan


----------



## Habakuk (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Gute Nerven nehalten bei dieser schwierigen Arbeit!
Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Rutenknicker (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Mensch Stefan geiler Fang!
|schild-g#r




                                 Gruß Timo#h


----------



## peppi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Hallo Stefan
Respekt#6 Klasse Fisch.Gratulation.
Du schreibst am Anfang des Threads das du ihn gehakt hast und es nicht gut findest das manche Angler den Köder nachher fürs Foto ins Maul hängen.Klar das ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Aber die Behauptung diese Fische würden die Kunstköder nicht nehmen kann ich nicht teilen.
Ich habe schon einige Kontakte an unseren Gewässer gehabt und auch schon vier Größere gelandet.
111cm 47 Pfund;103 cm 48 Pfund ,85 cm 23 Pfund.
Diese vier Fische habe ich nicht gehakt.Der erste biß 2001 auf einen Gufi ein anderer auf einen Spinner(Mit dem Spinner wurde im Wasser released und auf locker einen Meter geschätzt) und die zwei letzteren (2006) wurden mit einem Squirrel 76 DD gefangen.Die Wobbler waren voll inhaliert-
Der Run/Flucht der Fische war wie bei Dir Sagenhaft.
Hatte da aber leider noch nicht meine VHF.
Hab die Marmors mit ner 210cm gelben Illex Ashura gefangen.
War auch ne spannende Sache kann ich Dir sagen.
Hab die Fische bis auf einen ( der hatte sich beim landen verletzt) alle released.
Gerade in dieser kalten Jahreszeit haben wohl diese Fische doch hin und wieder Appetit auf kleine Artgenossen.
Ich wünsche dir das du weiterhin so klasse Fische fängst#6
Viele Grüße von einem der wie du nur mal kurz nach der Arbeit bißchen angeln will und dann mal wieder nen Marmor fängt.
Auch wenns kein 130cm Hecht ist macht es auch riesig Spaß.
Petri Heil Gruß Peppi |wavey:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Petri zum Mamor , was für ein Dickes Teil :q

aber ich glaube ich hatte letztens den kleineren Bruder dran ,der auch schon sehr kampfstark war


----------



## maesox (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

Einfach nur ein Wahnsinns-Fisch !!!! Stefan,auch von mir ein riesen Petri für diese "Wumme" !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Tribun (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

wahrnsinn 
petri heil 
na das ist doch mal ein fisch oder


----------



## voller stiffel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fangbericht: Marmorkarpfen 1,40m beim Guffieren*

klasse fisch petri,


----------

